# [Gnome] Instalar Gnome 2.24.1 (Solucionado)

## SnAkEoNe

Buenas intente instalar el gnome con los siguientes pasos:

```
autounmask -n gnome-base/gnome-2.24.1

emerge -av gnome
```

La cuestión es que me aparecen muchos blocked package, elimino algunos, pero al final siempre me tira error por uno o muchos paquetes, me gustaría si alguien me ayudara con una guía o algo.

Saludos NiKo.Last edited by SnAkEoNe on Thu Jan 08, 2009 5:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, podrías pegar el mensaje de error completo así vemos que es lo que falla?

Salud!

----------

## ekz

La rama 2.1.6 (en fase de pruebas) de portage tiene la capacidad de resolver automáticamente gran parte (no sé si todos) de los bloqueos. 

Saludos, y bienvenido al foro.

----------

## SnAkEoNe

 *ekz wrote:*   

> La rama 2.1.6 (en fase de pruebas) de portage tiene la capacidad de resolver automáticamente gran parte (no sé si todos) de los bloqueos. 
> 
> Saludos, y bienvenido al foro.

 

Gracias    :Smile:  .

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Hola, podrías pegar el mensaje de error completo así vemos que es lo que falla?
> 
> Salud!

 

Bueno, lo hice de nuevo y esto es lo que me manda:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -av gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.3 [2.16.5] USE="-debug -doc% -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.37.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.24.1 [2.22.1] USE="(-debug%)" 12,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0 [0.10.0] USE="mmx%* sse%* sse2%* (-altivec) -debug" 356 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.7 [0.8.6] 69 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21-r2 [0.10.20] USE="nls -debug -test" 2,601 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="(-debug%)" 3,405 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.24.2.1 [2.4.1] USE="ssl -debug -doc" 644 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.13] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.24.0 [2.22.3] USE="-debug" 758 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4  USE="X -debug -doc -examples -libffi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.22.0] USE="-debug -doc" 686 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="(-debug%)" 9,667 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6 [1.6.4-r1] USE="X glitz opengl svg -cleartype% -debug -directfb -doc -xcb (-test%)" 6,462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.2  833 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 [1.20.5] USE="X -debug -doc" 1,462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.5 [2.18.4] USE="cups -debug -doc" 873 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -doc -ldap" 1,434 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2  USE="X -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3 [2.22.2] USE="zlib -debug -doc" 481 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="-debug -doc" 677 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.4.1 [2.2.2] USE="-debug -doc" 927 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.3 [2.18.2] USE="-debug -doc" 696 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.24.3 [2.22.3] USE="hal -doc" 607 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.16.1 [2.14.3] USE="-accessibility -debug (-X%*) (-static%)" 575 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="-debug -libnotify" 2,184 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.22.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="acl avahi hal ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -fam -gnutls -kerberos -samba" 1,891 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.24.2 [2.22.2] USE="python -debug" 443 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3] USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="-debug" 402 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgweather-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="python%* -debug" 6,933 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -xinerama" 2,110 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3 [0.16.14] USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 1,060 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8 [2.20.7] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 3,841 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3 [0.2.5-r3] USE="avahi gnome hal -archive% -bash-completion -bluetooth% -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba" 900 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.10  USE="alsa gstreamer gtk -doc -pulseaudio" 807 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="python spell -debug -doc -xattr" 3,994 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.24.1 [2.22.3] USE="-debug" 1,958 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.22.1 [2.22.0] USE="-debug" 587 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-2.24.2 [2.22.2-r1] USE="dbus tiff -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome-keyring -nautilus% -t1lib (-gnome%*)" 1,677 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="-accessibility (-debug%)" 1,506 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.24.2 [5.22.3] USE="-debug" 1,655 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -doc -esd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21-r1  USE="X alsa gnome nls ogg v4l vorbis xv -cdparanoia -debug -libvisual -pango -test -theora" 1,936 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libwnck-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/metacity-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgtop-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/evolution-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/librsvg-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="X -debug -doc" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.11 [0.10.8-r1] USE="-debug" 2,034 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.21-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4 [0.6.8] USE="alsa ffmpeg gstreamer gtk oss -doc -pulseaudio" 9,726 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.20  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.20  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.20  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="-debug -doc (-jpeg%*)" 1,434 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.24.0 [2.22.2] USE="-debug" 154 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.24.0.1 [2.22.0] USE="ipv6 -debug -esd -gnomecd" 2,290 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.24.3 [2.22.2-r1] USE="gnome python -bluetooth -debug -galago -lirc -nautilus -nsplugin -nvtv -tracker (-seamonkey%) (-xulrunner%)" 2,487 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.24.2 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -eds" 1,084 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="-debug" 1,116 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.24.2-r1 [2.22.3-r1] USE="-debug" 1,841 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.24.2 [2.22.4] USE="-debug -nautilus" 1,448 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="avahi crypt ipv6 jpeg zlib -debug -gnome-keyring -gnutls -libnotify" 659 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10 [2.22.1-r2] USE="-beagle -debug -lzma (-xulrunner%)" 1,000 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.24.2 [3.18.3] USE="-debug (-static%)" 1,405 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.2-r1 [2.22.3] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/totem-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.24.2-r1 [2.22.2] USE="-doc -eds -networkmanager (-debug%)" 3,349 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.24.1-r1 [2.22.2.1] USE="alsa gstreamer -debug -esd -libnotify% -pulseaudio%" 1,105 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="X -debug -test%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.24.2-r1 [2.22.3-r1] USE="dbus python -debug -doc% -exif -lcms -xmp%" 2,224 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/pessulus-2.24.0 [2.16.4] USE="-debug -doc" 177 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.24.2.1-r10 [2.22.3] USE="avahi python spell -debug -doc -networkmanager (-xulrunner%)" 5,591 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="opengl pam -debug -doc -libnotify (-xinerama%)" 2,011 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2 [2.22.5.1] USE="X gnome -beagle -debug -doc% -tracker% -xmp%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.24.1 [2.20.0.1] USE="hal ipv6 -debug" 6,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="apm gnome gstreamer hal ipv6 -acpi -debug -doc" 7,689 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3] USE="branding ipv6 tcpd -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="-debug" 915 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.2 [2.12.1] USE="-debug" 513 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.6 [0.11.5] USE="-debug" 174 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vinagre-2.24.2 [0.5.2] USE="-debug -test (-avahi%*)" 1,417 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="cdr -debug -dvdr" 709 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1 [2.22.2.1] USE="hal sound%* -debug -eds (-esd%)" 2,064 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.24.2 [2.22.3.1] USE="spell -debug -eds -test" 910 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.0-r1 [2.22.5] USE="-automount -consolekit -debug" 392 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.24.0 [2.22.0-r1] USE="-debug -test" 1,792 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/nautilus-cd-burner-python-2.24.0  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.24.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="X opengl -artworkextra -guile (-debug%)" 18,872 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.24.1 [2.22.3] USE="cdr cups -accessibility -dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x ("media-plugins/gst-plugins-x" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1" is blocking dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3, dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.5)

[blocks B     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio ("media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21-r1)

[blocks B     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango ("media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21-r1)

[blocks B     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia ("media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4)

Total: 110 packages (76 upgrades, 34 new), Size of downloads: 164,463 kB

Conflict: 7 blocks (7 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Saludos NiKo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Parece que no es nada vital lo que bloquea. Lo que entiendo en el mensaje del bloqueo es que cambiaron nombres de algunos paquetes, lo más sencillo es que desinstales primero los paquetes que te están generando el bloqueo y después actualices.

Según veo es una solución rápida y fácil (no sé si la mejor), por si las dudas usa GNU/Screen, así si me equivoco y se te bloquean las X no pasa nada.

----------

## SnAkEoNe

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Parece que no es nada vital lo que bloquea. Lo que entiendo en el mensaje del bloqueo es que cambiaron nombres de algunos paquetes, lo más sencillo es que desinstales primero los paquetes que te están generando el bloqueo y después actualices.
> 
> Según veo es una solución rápida y fácil (no sé si la mejor), por si las dudas usa GNU/Screen, así si me equivoco y se te bloquean las X no pasa nada.

 

Ese es el mensaje que me manda luego de desintalar los paquetes, no se realmente que mas desintalar.

Saludos NiKo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El problema empieza con este bloqueo: media-plugins/gst-plugins-x bloquea a la versión base del mismo paquete que a su vez tiene algunos otros como dependencias. Algunas de las USE flags que tenés definidas en tu make.conf está generando este conflicto pero no se indicarte cual por que no uso Gnome hace años...

Podrías pegar tu make.conf por favor?

El segundo bloqueo importante es por culpa de dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1

La solución en estos casos como te sugieren mas arriba pasa por desinstalar esos paquetes si los hubiera o bien si no están instalados todavía, evitar que se instalen buscando cual es la USE flag que origina el bloqueo.

Portage tiene la opción --tree o -t que te permite ver las dependencias en modo arbol, es mas facil darse cuenta de esta forma cual es el origen del asunto, así que si estás usando emerge -av gnome reemplaza el comando por emerge -avt gnome a ver si te aclara un poco la situación.

Salud!

----------

## SnAkEoNe

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac alsa apm arts avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr crypt cups dbus dvd dvdread encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal imlib java jpeg jpeg2k -kde libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pdf png python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline sdl spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs X x264 xml xv xvid zlib"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

----------

## SnAkEoNe

Logre solucionar el problema, el problema (por si a alguien le sirve) era que el autounmask no me insertaba todos los paquetes en el package.keywords e insertaba unas lineas en package.unmask que producían conflictos.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Saludos NiKo.

----------

## SnAkEoNe

Buenas, se me presento otro problema y para no abrir otro hilo decidí postear acá.

El problema se presenta cuando hago revdep-rebuild, me tira el siguiente error:

```

gentoo ~ # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 *

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build:

 *  x11-themes/gtk-engines-mac2:1

 *

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 *

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.

```

Intento instalar el paquete x11-themes/gtk-engines-mac2, pero me dice que no existe.

Saludos NiKo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> se me presento otro problema y para no abrir otro hilo decidí postear acá

 

mejor abre hilos diferentes, es mas fácil seguirlo así, un tema por hilo.

 *Quote:*   

> Intento instalar el paquete x11-themes/gtk-engines-mac2, pero me dice que no existe.

 

porque es cierto, no existe en el árbol de portage.

saluetes

----------

## SnAkEoNe

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se me presento otro problema y para no abrir otro hilo decidí postear acá 
> 
> mejor abre hilos diferentes, es mas fácil seguirlo así, un tema por hilo.
> 
> 

 

Ok, ya lo solucione con un revdep-rebuild -X (por si a alguien le sirve xD) , la próxima vez abro un nuevo hilo.

Saludos NiKo.

----------

